# Genghis Khan!



## hnm23 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well.. I'm new here so I'll first say a little about myself. I'm a full time college student with a passion for horses, dogs... and of course fish! (Especially angels and Bettas!) I used to own 9 Betta boys and one bright purple and pink betta girl. I've recently been missing my bettas quite a bit and thought about getting a small tank with a filter and a Betta. The other day I was at the store picking up frozen dog food for my Borzoi and I saw this lovely boy and just COULDN'T resist! I'm happily a Betta Owner once more! I would love to eventually get into breeding bettas... but for now I'm quite content with my boy Khan! I'm double Majoring in History and Classical Studies so I decided to name him after a historical figure and since he was so feisty I thought Genghis Khan fit perfect! 

Enough of my blabbering! Here is my new boy! 









Khan in his cup at the store! I *think* he's a chocolate... he looks too brown to be a pineapple? 

Here are some pictures of him in his tank. He looks dark because it's darker in here and my camera likes to be fickle sometimes. >.> 




































Betta's now come with the eye death ray option!





































And my favorite...










Khan kisses!


That's my boy! <333


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

STUNNING! What an AMAZING tail! Oh, geez, that is a BEAUTIFUL fish.

Sorry for the CAPITALIZED words, but I couldn't resist (;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Khan is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## cloudgodd (Feb 26, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

wow! lovely fish. very vibrant colors! thank god you took him home


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He reminds me of sommething I would find in Florida! He looks like a tropical fruit!(Color) He *Looks* like a very healthy fish! LUV HIM!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous! He's colored up very nicely. Great job!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice! Thats the longest tail I've ever seen on a delta. Very pretty.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOoooooOOOOooo!!!!! Love him!!!!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW! He is a stunner! My jaw dropped when I saw him! He's got an amazing tail! Very lucky find, I'm jealous


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous. I love his tail and his colors are great.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to have a Dwarf Gourami named Genghis Khan! Your betta is sooooo gorgeous though. That tail is PERFECT!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's amazing. Really! I wanna steal him!


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

Where do you get such an awesome looking betta like that? All i ever see its basic looking males and females and sometimes crown tails ( not that their is anything wrong with em, =] ). But, where do i get the fancy looking bettas like that? =] =] =]
My local petsmart and petcos do not have bettas that look like that


----------



## hnm23 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love him and he has such a great personality! He loves to chase and flare up and my finger and is always on the hunt for little tidbits. He's a very fun betta! 

I actually found him at Care A Lot in Newport News, VA. He was incorrectly marked as a half moon... but I loved him and just informed them that all their halfmoon bettas were actually deltas. They have another one that I was SO close to getting. He was true purple lavender and a rose pink color. His finnage was no where near as nice as Khan's so I stuck with my original plan to get him and I'm SO pleased I did. He looks amazing and is just too cute!


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

so in other words, i should try mom and pops stores that have bettas?


----------



## hnm23 (Mar 17, 2010)

Possibly. Care A Lot is a pretty well known chain in the Hampton Roads area... but sometimes our mom and pop store called Animal Jungle has nice bettas. I got a Opaque white crowntail from there once. You never know what you might find in those types of stores! I actually found my bright purple and pink girl I used to have at petsmart. She was amongst a batch of brown and greenish-brown females.  I'm going to start looking at Care A Lot every time I go to get dog food... I was shocked at the range both in colors and fin varieties they had this last time.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought Petco sold all types of bettas? That's where most ofrumers get their 'fancy' bettas from.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

well down here in florida i have never seen anything different than your average looking betta and sometimes crowntails at petcos and petsmarts. and i have been to alot of both haha, not saying they dont carry fancies, but i personally have never seen any. But i got a list of local petshops i will check out this weekend =]


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Petsmart only sells VTs and CTs, so that's why. If you have an aquarium store called Big Al's, they occasionally get 'fancy' bettas in randomly. That's where I get mine from. You can also try Aquabid if you're allowed to purchase online.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

eh... i am very skeptical about aquabid.. it works the same way craigslist almost and i'd rather not get ripped off or scammed like i have on craigslist. I have "read" good and bad things about aquadbid, but have never talked to anyone who has actually purchased a betta from their. So, i am skeptical.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, there are probably scams. I think it you should pick a reputable breeder from Aquabid and you'd be okay. A lot of users here have bought bettas off of Aquabid, so if you ask around I'm sure they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

well i need to tlk to these ppl and also get referred to a solid breeder


----------



## hnm23 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah I had thought about Aquabid for a black copper... But I'm not sure I trust it enough yet. For now I'm smitten with my boy... though I forsee more Betta in my future. In the past I could never have just one! 

Here is a video of Khan though it's terrible focus. My camera refused to keep focus on him.. I need to get the actual video camera and try to get a better one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjDYu2XT3RA


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

he is AWESOME looking... i would LOVE to have betta with fins like that!


----------

